# Identification While On The Trails



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

A horse was found rider-less today on a busy street. This caused me to start thinking.....how do riders put ID on their horse in case they do get loose while on the trails? I have a dog-tag on my halter with his name and my number. But I dont use a halter when I ride. I waa thinking the bridle, but I have one with no throat latch so it will slip off with no worries if he steps on his reins. Where would you put it on a saddle and how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an engraved dog tag that I bought at the pet shop. You can attach it with a jump hoop to a D ring on the saddle or braid the ring into a little braid in the mane or hang it from the bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I have halters on my mares that have their names and my cell phone number (always on my person) stitched into the nose band. If something where to happen and they took off, anyone could just call me up and let me know where they are. It really gives me a little bit of comfort that I could easily be reunited with my girlies very easily; especially since they're so people friendly and look for someone to catch them! :rofl: 

I rather look "silly" with a halter on my horse and they could be found in a pinch, then ride without. I think it's silly to go on a trail WITHOUT a halter, imo. 










They can be bought VERY cheaply right here:

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com: Personalized Halters


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

On my horse I have a tag attached to the zipper of my stowaway pack. It has Veterinarian info, my phone number and address. 
On myself I carry a card with my info. Name, DOB, emergency contacts, allergies, and address, in case I get severely injured.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a dog tag attached to my saddle with my name, address, cell number, and husband's number. He has one on his saddle too.

I also keep a copy of my driver's licence with I.C.E. numbers on it laminated and velcroed to the inside of my helmet in case I am found unconscious without my horse.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

If your horse is ever put under full anesthesia or local pain block, you can tattoo them. Just don't tattoo an ear of any animal, some people tend to cut the ears off of dogs and cats who have tattoos in them. Somewhere like inner lip, armpit or inner thigh/belly crease. 
I'm planing on getting these tags for the horses and dogs. 
NeckTags - Premier1Supplies


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

The only problem with tattooing is that unless you know what to look for most wouldnt look. My dad is on the local PD and when a horse question comes up while he is on duty he will call me or his guys call him then call me. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Could always Tagg your horse!

Advanced Dog GPS Tracking Systems | Tagg the Pet Tracker

I think I'll be getting one come summer and Im done with school so can go hauling more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a ICE with numbers that I carry in my saddle bag but that doesn't really help me if I come off....I like the idea of a tag to put on their bridle. I use a biteless bridle and I could put it on one of the rings.....very good ideas everyone!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You could also get a luggage tag and attach it to your horn/ d rings/ back cinch holes and write all your info and horses info on there.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I use pet tags, I have 2 with my name, address and phone # on them. I have them connected to scissor snaps; I can move them easily from halters to bridles.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can stamp info onto the back side of the stirrup leather, or onto the stirrup leather. but then its a mess if you ever sell that saddle. 
luggage tag a good idea and same for dog tag!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I use dog tags plus I ride with a very small fanny pack for the most basic emergency supplies including a copy of driver's license and ins. card.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I haven't had a horse in a few years, and I had never gone trail riding without someone with me, so this never crossed my mind, but these are all really good ideas. I think I would go with a dog tag attached to some kind of clip or snap that would be changed from horse to horse, depending on which one I was riding. And I also go on trail rides with a halter too, or I use my bitless bridle which acts as a halter. This was, they can be tied without worrying about them pulling on their bridle and hurting their teeth.

Great ideas, I will keep these in mind.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*VERy good point*

I've trail ridden for YEARS, but I hadn't thought about carrying some kind of I.D. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Luggage tags are cheap, get a bunch and attach to various pieces of equipment.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

When I used to trail ride every weekend, I had gotten dog tags that I then attached to small alligator clips. That way I could clip it into the mane of whatever horse I was riding. As soon as Fayde is ready for the trails, I'll have a new tag made for her.

I can't wait, hopefully we'll be ready for riding at Wranglers in Land Between the Lakes this summer!


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I just ordered a few pet id tags at wag.com.
They have really cute ones!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I always ride with ID and my cellphone on my person, but never thought about my horse. Good idea!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The thousands of miles I've ridden, and the countless nights I've slept in sleeping bags on a mountain, I've never needed identification on my horses. It's just never been a problem I've worried about.

If a horse gets loose and leaves us, They are usually grazing near the truck and trailer when we get back there. Now I personally have never had that problem. But a gal in our camp turned her horse out to graze after 10 mile ride into camp. Her horse left the rest and headed back up the trail. He took off after it and we figured she would be back in 10 minutes. Well and hour later as it started to get dark we were debating if we should go looking for her. Not knowing for sure where to go look, We cooked dinner and hung around the camp fire waiting for her. Several hours after dark she came riding back into camp, She had chased her all 10 miles back to her truck. The horse would move off just before she got close enough to catch it. It was dark when she got to the truck and the horse finally allowed itself to be caught. She cosidered staying at the truck for the night but it dawned on her the keys were back in camp. She pulled her shoe strings and made a war bridle and rode the horse bareback all the way back to camp in the dark. So that became a 30 mile day for her, 10 in the saddle, 10 on foot chasing the horse and 10 miles bareback.

I guess that I'm lucky that my horses always come to me when I call them.
My gelding an mare down drinking while on a camp out up on the mountain









My mare rolling and you can see the truck and camp back in the trees


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm.
I am so worried about losing my horse that I never considered ID for *me* while on the trails!

Man I'm such a ditz sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the biggest reasons I have ID tags on my horse is not only so I can be contacted if someone finds my horse, but also if I am out riding alone and my horse shows up back in camp without me... someone will be able to call my husband's number on the tag. I always tell him where I'll be riding, and he would have the best chance at finding me if I was hurt somewhere in the woods.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

TheOtherHorse said:


> One of the biggest reasons I have ID tags on my horse is not only so I can be contacted if someone finds my horse, but also if I am out riding alone and my horse shows up back in camp without me... someone will be able to call my husband's number on the tag. I always tell him where I'll be riding, and he would have the best chance at finding me if I was hurt somewhere in the woods.


I don't know about other smart phones, but iphone has "Find my Iphone" that anyone with your username and password can use. As long as you have the phone on you, it will find your location real-time (it will move as you move). It's awesome if you 'lose' your phone in the house because you can override the silent mode on it and make it ring. 

I don't have access to places that have zero signal but I guess it wouldn't work too well in that situation.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I also have tag from the pet store on the bridle and saddle ... I like the ideal of info inside my helmet. I always carry a cell phone that has contact info. But if I forget to unlock it then it would be nice to have a secondary.


----------

